# The route never taken by the_traveler



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a teaser for the upcoming episode of the one (of the very few) routes that the_traveler has yet to be on. It was completed on most of this route on December 8, 2009. The screenwriters are still completing the show.

For the cliff hanger, the previews include scenes of a Regional KIN-BOS and an AE BOS-NYP! 

Tune in for the conclusion - 10, 9 central (on some day - the network keeps changing the airing date)! :lol:


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> This is a teaser for the upcoming episode of the one (of the very few) routes that the_traveler has yet to be on. It was completed on most of this route on December 8, 2009. The screenwriters are still completing the show.
> For the cliff hanger, the previews include scenes of a Regional KIN-BOS and an AE BOS-NYP!
> 
> Tune in for the conclusion - 10, 9 central (on some day - the network keeps changing the airing date)! :lol:


Traveler;

Have you ever met yourself coming and going? Seriously, I've never run into someone who rides and enjoys the rails as much as you do. I've got a ton of AGR points but I'll never be able to belly up to the time you put in on board. Keep us posted~ if you can figure out just where you might be. :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 9, 2009)

had8ley said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > This is a teaser for the upcoming episode of the one (of the very few) routes that the_traveler has yet to be on. It was completed on most of this route on December 8, 2009. The screenwriters are still completing the show.
> ...


Before the_traveler can ask/beg I'll volunteer to take the excess points you can't use off your hands!  I heard that Portland,Oregon is suffering from an economic depression because it's been so long since the_traveler was there!  I'll agree that he really does enjoy riding trains, I met him for the first time on the Sunset/Eagle from LAX-CHI and he didn't even have to go that way, in fact his infamous trips to Birmingham are a perfect example of

train riding for the sake of train riding! If I had the points or money I'd do it too, as Joe from NY says: "so many trains, so little money!"


----------



## had8ley (Dec 9, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Just went to the Hammond, LA station today and burned a ton of points on a NOL to NYP to LAX back to NOL in bedroom suites. I'll show 'em how to burn up points


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 9, 2009)

had8ley said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Sounds like a great trip, what routes did AGR give you? When the-traveler reads this he'll come up with a route or loophole none of us have heard of no doubt! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 9, 2009)

WE INTERRUPT THIS TRAIN RIDE FOR THE FOLLOWING BREAKING NEWS!

The Academy has informed me that in order for this screenplay to be considered for an Oscar, it must be completed by the end of the year. So I release it now!

................

This is the story of a route that the_traveler has never been on! :lol:

It is 38 years in the making. (OK – AGR hasn’t been around that long – forget that specific fact!) After years and years and years of being a lowly peon, the_traveler has (almost) made Select for the first time! 

I was at 3,230 rail points. With 1,770 needed, I was not going to try for Select. But then Chris (diesteldorf) made me an offer I could not refuse! h34r: Being the nice guy he is  and being the nice guy I am :lol: , Chris offered me upgrade certificates for AE to First Class *for free*!  (It also helped that due to a recent thread about expired tickets, I searched and found $169.30 worth of tickets!)

So with those 2 items, I used this as an excuse to go for it! AE First round trip between select city pairs and the 2 Regionals to get to Boston will give me 1,700 rail points!

The only thing is that it is still *70 rail points short* of the 5,000 mark! :angry: So I was “forced” to go for 1 more segment.

Because it is double points, and I had 48-hour upgrade certificates, I chose to go to BOS on Sunday – taking 3 segments to get there at low bucket! I figured the agents in BOS would be more familiar with the coupons than the agent in KIN (where AE does not stop) - and my trip is on Tuesday, and that is within the 48-hour window!

I chose the following:

12/6/09

•	KIN-PVD #150

•	PVD-BOS #160

•	BOS-KIN #67

12/8/09

•	KIN-BBY #190

•	BBY-NYP #2163

•	NYP-BOS #2166

•	BOS-KIN #67

On Saturday 12/5, due to the snow forecast overnight, I decided to cancel (actually postpone) the 12/6 trip for safety reasons. I had planned on doing some walking in BOS, and with the first snow of the season – and on Sunday morning, I figured they may not be as quick to clear the sidewalks. So I am “forced” :lol: to take another trip in the next few weeks!

On Sunday afternoon, I called Amtrak to try and get the upgrades to First! But there was a problem! :angry: When I called Amtrak, they said that because my reservation included a discount, I could not get the upgrade! :angry:

She claimed that since I got a discount (20% off) on the KIN-BOS and BOS-KIN segments, I could not use another discount! I did not know that the agent in KIN made 1 reservation, when I specifically requested 2 reservations! And it did not matter that segments #1 and #4 were discounted, but segments #2 and #3 were full fare – and the upgrades are for segments #2 and #3 only!

She said I had to go to the station to straighten this out.

So I went to KIN. (Like I need an excuse to go! :lol: ) I got to the station about 4 PM.

When I got to the station, the agent asked me to wait. (Not that I minded – unknown to me it was multiple train time!) While waiting, within 15 minutes, I saw an AE zip thru at 150 MPH, a southbound Regional stop and a northbound Regional stop!

After the last train departed, the agent processed my upgrades with no problems. When he gave me the tickets back, the AE tickets were for 12/8 (as they should be) but he also gave me the original KIN-BBY and BOS-KIN tickets back (for 12/17). When I pointed this out, he reissued them with no problem for 12/8. (Remember this was the reason I couldn’t do this by phone!  ).

Now for the main event! 

When I made the original reservations, I chose #190 because it was a 10:xx departure. I didn’t want to ask my driver to take me for a 6:22 am departure. However, my driver offered, so I took him up, and chose to leave on #66! However, because #66 was at a higher bucket then #190, I did not reissue the ticket.

#66 departed KIN on time at 6:22 AM. The Conductor took my ticket with no problem. The consist of #66 was an AEM-7, baggage car, BC/Café and 4 AMI coaches.

Between KIN and PVD, the average speed was 90-110 MPH. We arrived in PVD at 6:45, but had to wait for the departure time of 7:02 am. Between PVD and RTE, the average speed was about 60 MPH. We arrived close to on time in BOS.

For those who wonder how #66 handles check baggage claim at South Station, it was collected right from the cart at the baggage car on the platform. (The baggage car and cart was near the front of the platform.) Each time I have taken #66, it was handled this same way.

Upon arrival, I went to the Club Acela (CA) at BOS. The agent (upon noticing I was on a 11:15 AE) mentioned that there was a 9:15 AE – and asked if I would like to take it!  I said yes, and asked how much more it will be. (The last time I checked, it was in the $109 bucket vs the $93 for #2163.) The CA agent processed the exchange – for the same fare! 

So I took #2159. It boarded about 9 AM for the 9:15 departure. It was a normal AE train. FC was at the back of the train.

Due to departure time, this had breakfast service. I had a fruit plate, an omelette and a screwdriver (I had enjoy FC – didn’t I  ) I think other choices included pancakes and a continental breakfast.

A stalled MBTA train prior to RTE stopped us for a few minutes. I did record a speed of 153 MPH near Mansfield, MA!  We arrived at PVD @ 10:19.

My GPS quit working just before KIN, but shortly before I recorded a speed of 145 MPH! 

#2159 stopped at the platform at NLC at 10:55. I think this was an unscheduled stop, as #2159 has no stop scheduled at NLC. The next scheduled stop was at NHV, which we arrived at 11:45 AM.

The next scheduled stop was at STM, where we arrived at 12:12. Between here and NYP, there was some road work. We arrived at NYP at 12:52 PM – 7 minutes late.

I then went to the CA at NYP. This was my 1st visit to the CA in over 7 ½ years.

..............

Next episode – NYP’s CA and the return trip! Tune in for the conclusion of the story!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

We will continue with the show following a few scenes from the previous episode! --------- Oh, you can just read it yourself! (I’m lazy! :lol: )

Just prior to arriving into NYP, I heard something I never heard from the CA over the PA. (Maybe it’s normal on AE – this was FC.) Paraphrasing, they said:



> It was our pleasure to serve you! … Gratuities gladly appreciated and accepted!


We arrived on track #14. Being in the last car, I followed the crowd to the nearest escalator. But this one only went to the LIRR level! Knowing more than the average Joe or Sam or Mary or Jane  , I knew that I had to go 1 more level up. Luckily, that escalator was right in front of the gate!

When I entered the CA, I inquired about taking an earlier AE back. The attendant said no problem. There was an AE departing right now (at 1:03) or at 3 PM. Because I had not been to the CA in over 7 ½ years, I chose to wait for the 3 PM. (This was instead of the 4 PM that I was scheduled on.)

The only thing was the 3 PM was at a higher bucket ($109 vs $93), and the CA attendant charged me for it! But the $16 was worth it.

For one thing, it earned me 32 additional AGR points by paying with the AGR MasterCard!  But most importantly, it allowed me to get back to Boston in time to catch an earlier Regional back to KIN. That Regional would arrive 3 hours earlier!

I figured it would be easier for my driver to pick me up at 7:46 PM instead of 10:46 PM. Especially with him having to go to work the next day, and with snow forecast overnight, he would have to leave earlier.

The CA at Penn is nice, but I still rate BOS, WAS and CHI (not necessarily in that order) as better.

I took #2164 to BOS. It’s ironic that I have taken AE northbound 3 times, and all 3 time were aboard #2164! :lol: (I did not plan it this way!)

#2164 departed from Track 9. There was no real pre-boarding from the CA. However a number of people followed a Red Cap helping someone else. He went to 9-W, and reversed the escalator to go down. The other people stopped at the top to wait for the Gate ****.

However before that, the escalator at 9-W was reversed to head *UP*, and boarding was announced for 9-E!  So I had to join the masses to board!

Departure of #2164 was a normal AE consist. FC was at the rear of the train, which meant I had to walk to the other end of the platform. (But it did have it’s advantage – as you’ll see later!)

For lunch/dinner, I had the bison meatloaf. I thought it was *GOOD*! (Is this the same bison meatloaf that is served aboard the EB?) I also enjoyed 2 glasses of Bailey’s Irish Cream and a glass of wine! I wanted to enjoy being in First, but I figure those 3 drinks are about 3 drinks more that I have all month or more, so I didn’t want to over do it!

I was surprised that #2164 ran non-stop to PVD from NYP! (Although it did make an unscheduled stop at Stamford – it happened to be at the platform.)

When #2164 zipped thru KIN, it was running at 156.3 MPH!  Between KIN and PVD, it averaged 140-150 MPH!

Arrival in PVD was at 5:50 or 2 minutes early. Since PVD is an *L* station, we departed early. We arrived at BBY at 6:29 PM.

The advantage of First being in the back is that at BBY, it is nearest to the stairway leading to the station. I chose to connect at BBY because #179 was at a higher bucket than #67, and I didn’t want to exchange tickets. Also BBY does not have Gate ****s, while BOS does.

I boarded #179 at 6:50 PM. It consisted of an HHP-8, BC car, cafe and 6 AMI coaches. I arrived at KIN at 7:44 or 2 minutes early. I arrived at Chez Traveler about 8 PM!

…………

Thus that concludes this part of the story. When I made the original reservations, I reserved 4 trains for the following Wednesday. Then I revised it to the same 4 trains for 12/8. However, on 12/8 I took 4 trains – but not 1 was the originally booked trains!

Now I must take 1 more trip to get the 70 points needed to make Select! I may just do a 3-4 segment trip to BOS next week! 

I think I hear a bunch of cheap PDX point runs calling next year! :lol:


----------



## GoldenSpike (Dec 10, 2009)

Traveler, with all the travel you do how is it your just making Select for the first time?

Is it a case of many small trips back in your neck of the woods?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

GoldenSpike said:


> Traveler, with all the travel you do how is it your just making Select for the first time?
> Is it a case of many small trips back in your neck of the woods?


I use my AGR awards for most of my travel! On most of my trips, I only earn a very minimum amount of points. Such as on my last trip to PDX, I only earned the following AGR points:


ATL-BHM $29 = 100 points

PDX-OLW ~$15 = 100 points

OLW-PDX ~$15 = 100 points

PDX-VAC ~$9 = 100 points

OKJ-MTZ ~$10 = 100 points

MTZ-SAC ~$10 = 100 points

LAX-ONA $9 = 100 points

BHM-ATL $29 = 100 points

(There may have been others I missed.) During that trip, I used 51,000 points.

Most of my points come from using the AGR credit card. Also, I transfer many miles from Continental to AGR. (Over 125K in the past year alone.)

Most years, I earn only like 3,000 rail points, mostly from short Regional rides (at 100 a pop).


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2009)

As I said, many of the AGR points come via my credit card. I buy mostly "luxuries" like gas & food. On 12/11, my bonus points posted from my credit card - I got over 1,600 points! 

That is about average. So just based on that alone, it's about 20K per year. That's *a free trip* just for doing what I normally do! 

The next few months may be higher. We may buy a new car - and put most of the cost on the card. (We will then pay it off to avoid interest!) Might as well get something for doing a necessary purchase!


----------



## acelafan (Dec 11, 2009)

Traveler, I am curious about the interior condition of the Acela. I know you were in FC and not BC, but did you happen to notice if the entire trainset had leather seats? I have taken 3 trips on Acela Express this past year and all 3 times were in BC - but the accommodations had old, tired cloth seating that needed refurbishing. My friend claims that all the times he has taken Acela from WAS to NYP it was in BC - with new leather seats! Maybe I am just unlucky (and too picky!)


----------



## had8ley (Dec 11, 2009)

Traveler you take the cake. I'd make you honorary Select but it would probably be the only thing I'd get to do before Amtrak gave me the boot. Two notes I'm sure you use; get to know a station agent real well; they can save you a LOT of headaches and secondly, if you in the least suspect that the res agent a.) Hasn't the foggiest and is making up rules to suit hearing themselves talk or b.) tries to tell you something you already know to be false~ HANG UP~ they have tons of really helpful people at Riverside where I usually call.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2009)

acelafan said:


> Traveler, I am curious about the interior condition of the Acela. I know you were in FC and not BC, but did you happen to notice if the entire trainset had leather seats? I have taken 3 trips on Acela Express this past year and all 3 times were in BC - but the accommodations had old, tired cloth seating that needed refurbishing. My friend claims that all the times he has taken Acela from WAS to NYP it was in BC - with new leather seats! Maybe I am just unlucky (and too picky!)


I was in First both ways. Getting on in BOS, it was the first car at the rear of the train. Getting on at NYP, it was the last car, so I had to walk the entire length on the platform. I didn't go into BC on either trip, but First had the leather seats both ways. Looking thru the windows at NYP, it appeared BC did also.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2009)

had8ley said:


> Traveler you take the cake.


I'd rather take Amtrak! I'll take my cake and eat it too! :lol:



> get to know a station agent real well; they can save you a LOT of headaches


Trouble is, AE doesn't stop in KIN. (Normally, that is! It did once - with your's truly aboard!  )


----------



## AlanB (Dec 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > Traveler, I am curious about the interior condition of the Acela. I know you were in FC and not BC, but did you happen to notice if the entire trainset had leather seats? I have taken 3 trips on Acela Express this past year and all 3 times were in BC - but the accommodations had old, tired cloth seating that needed refurbishing. My friend claims that all the times he has taken Acela from WAS to NYP it was in BC - with new leather seats! Maybe I am just unlucky (and too picky!)
> ...


I believe about half the trainsets have received the new leather seating, so you've probably got a 50-50 chance of hitting the old vs. the new.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2009)

A little update!

To earn the necessary remaining 70 points, I had planned on taking a point run to BOS on 12/17. But it turned out that it was the coldest day of the year (so far) - highs in the teens!  So I postponed the trip until 12/19. That's the day of the blizzard!  I couldn't easily get to the station, so I postponed again!

But thru my connections with the Big Guy (Santa :lol: ), he has guaranteed that there will no snow (falling) on 12/25 morning, and that he will leave my Select present at South Station on his way thru! He said that he can't deliver it because I've been a semi bad boy  - but if I go to South Station, I can get it! 

So per the Big Guy, I must go to BOS on 12/25!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2009)

*Final Update – Mission accomplished!*

12/25/09

After numerous attempts to get the necessary 70 points, I finally got them on Christmas morning!  And I picked a great time to go!

I had booked to take #150, followed by a stopover in PVD and then take #160 to BOS. However, I “accidentally” missed the early train, and took #160 from KIN to BOS. And I’m glad I did! 

Normally, I board so I can get the Quiet Car (2nd car at the front of the train). But it was *PACKED* – no seats available. So I walked back to the next car. That was *PACKED* also – no seats available. So I entered the next car.

It was the café car – with the tables forward. So I walked past the counter. And guess what I found? :huh:

This was *NOT* the normal NEC Regional café car! It was an ex-Metroliner Club Car with 2x1 seats! And there was one open! (You bet I grabbed it! And it was on the 1 side!  )

The ride to BOS was sort of uneventful. (Not including the car!)

At South Station, I used the free wifi from the CA while downstairs in the main waiting room!

On the return, I boarded #135. While walking the platform, I saw that one of the *COACH* cars said “business class”! I boarded there! They were using a BC car as a regular coach car! 

I had again planned to take #135 and #165, stopping in PVD, but asked the Conductor if I could ride #135 to KIN. He said no problem!

As on the way up, #135 was *PACKED*!

Arrival into KIN was 3 minutes early!

The_traveler is now Select for the 1st time!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> The_traveler is now Select for the 1st time!


Oh dear, now we might really have to start calling you sire.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The_traveler is now Select for the 1st time!
> ...


It's better than what I'm called now! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NJCoastExp (Dec 26, 2009)

I also recently expierienced 1/2 cafe on my trip from MET-NHV, also snatched last seat on 1 side. Otherwise I try to score row 19 on a left (best forward facing legroom except for H seating), usually it winds up being Quiet Car.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 26, 2009)

> The_traveler is now Select for the 1st time!


Should we kneel in your presence?


----------



## amamba (Jan 2, 2010)

traveler - I can't help but notice you mentioned a few times that you planned on taking the 150 from KIN to PVD and then the 160 from PVD to BOS. What is the benefit of doing this? Is it just for the additional points?

I am very jealous of your first class trip on Acela. Sounds great!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

amamba said:


> traveler - I can't help but notice you mentioned a few times that you planned on taking the 150 from KIN to PVD and then the 160 from PVD to BOS. What is the benefit of doing this? Is it just for the additional points?


Yes! 

You get a minimum of 100 points per segment - but they must be different train numbers! (A few years ago, they could be the same train - but that loophole was closed.  ) Thus if you go KIN-BOS on train 150 for $18, you get the minimum 100 AGR points. But if you go KIN-PVD on #150 and PVD-BOS on #160 for essentially $9 per segment ($18 total), you have 2 trains and get 100 points for each train! 

So you get 200 points instead of 100 points! And luckily, there is only ~1 hour to wait!


----------

